# 2014 Cervelo s3



## Bmusick (Aug 7, 2012)

I did my first ride (over 10 miles) on my new s3. I did 47 miles and really enjoyed the new bike. I don't have much to compare it to as it is only my second bike. My previous bike (now my dedicated trainer use bike) was a CAAD 10 with rival components. The most noticeable difference was the ride quality over imperfections in the road. The bike seems very stable and quick to accelerate. I look forward to putting more miles on it!


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

The S3 is in serious consideration for my next bike. It's either that or the BMC Timemachine. I also have a CAAD and am wondering how the fit between the C'dale and Cervelo differs if at all.


----------



## Bmusick (Aug 7, 2012)

Before buying I was considering many different bikes. After putting some miles on it I am very happy with the S3. I am no expert on bike geometry, but to me the S3 seems to be slightly less aggressive in terms of body position. It does feel much more aggressive in performance (acceleration, climbing.) I am sure all bikes in this price range are great.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

Wood Devil said:


> ... how the fit between the C'dale and Cervelo differs if at all.


Look at the geometry charts that are on the respective web sites of Cannondale and Cervelo. As an example, in the sizes of interest to me, size 48 and 50, the CAAD frame is lower (stack height) and longer (reach) than the corresponding Cervelo size. it likely is the case for all sizes. The geometry charts specifically reference "stack" and "reach". Depending on your "fit" and position on the CAAD, going from a CAAD to a Cervelo could mean a longer stem and/or fewer spacers. Cervelo provide an explanation of stack and reach at Bike Geometry, Sizing and Fit - Cervélo Other explanations can be found elsewhere.


----------

